# My little boys



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are some pics of my 4 males from my current spawn. I'm keeping two of these males and the two best females and the rest will be going up for sale around January. They're 9 weeks old.

Light Bodied Marble Male









Face shot









Side View









Turquoise BF









Face Shot









Side View..











Multicolor BF.. I'll be keeping this one.









Face Shot









Side View










"Biggun"-- Mustard Gas (BF?). I'll also be keeping him.









Face shot









Side View..










Thanks for looking :-D


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow,looks like the fry are still amazing. lol
I really like their dorsals. 

I love that marble male....who knows maybe if I have room by the time you're selling.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks 

I'm very happy with their dorsals as well. I shouldn't be surprised though. Both of my males have gorgeous dorsals.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Very pretty babies, and good pictures! They seem to have desirable high contrast color that looks like MG. Getting still pictures of betta fry is not easy.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh soooooo cute! I love all their face shots lol!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL I love the captioned pic! They look fantastic! Love the faceshot of the MC BF


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Dragonlady said:


> Very pretty babies, and good pictures! They seem to have desirable high contrast color that looks like MG. Getting still pictures of betta fry is not easy.


Thanks  I take pictures for hours some days just to get the right ones. 

MG (or at least Blue/Yellow Bi-color) is what I'm mainly wanting to work with right now. Also Multicolor BF.



Fermin said:


> Oh my gosh soooooo cute! I love all their face shots lol!


Thanks! Those face shots are so hard to get. I was so happy to get a good one of each


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are some great looking fry! I love the turquoise BF.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I love them all, but that blue butterfly is sooo cute~ I love the white rimming around his fins.

Wow, biggun is coloring up beautifully, and his fins are awesome looking.

The multicolored Bf's face shot is absolutely adorable


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AAAaawww!!!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

D'awwwwwwww! They're looking so good. I love your Bigun. He's very, very pretty. But so is the first guy. Good job Jackie!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you 

Now that these guys are jarred the real work begins. Water changes every day.. ugh.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Aww! I'm so glad this spawn worked out for you! They turned out gorgeous!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cute little fry!! I really like the marble and the multi-color.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They are so cute! Great looking spawn!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

aww!!! Look at their little faces!!! They are beautiful Jackie! I really, really, REALLY love the first little guy, he's just precious.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Dawww! They're so cute, Jackie!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, man, I can't wait to get mine!! They're beautiful!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm still hoping there's going to be one or two more males coming up. There are like 3 light bodied fry who don't have visible ovaries but aren't showing signs of aggression, hopefully they're just late bloomers.

My multicolor BF boy has really gotten a lot of white around the edges of his fins just since I jarred him. They've all seemed to have gained a lot of fin since being jarred. Hopefully they keep it up 

The boys are big enough now that they can eat small frozen blood worms (usually only one at a time). Some of the females are too but since there are varying sizes of females they're all being fed frozen daphnia instead of blood worms.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Just curious-where do you sell your bettas? Is it more local, or do you sell them online too?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow cute! Great job on raising them! They are so beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

These guys will be advertised on my forums first and any that aren't bought will be put on aquabid.

Once I get into showing I'll also probably send some fry to be sold at shows as well.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

You have such amazing fry!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The face shots are SO CUTE! I love how they all look like females at this stage. Funny!


----------

